# New to this



## highnrg (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to sell a brand new Casadio coffee machine.

Any advice on where to list other than this site?

thanks


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

post a pic and price!!


----------

